# sony ecm-672 question



## jimisfun1246 (Jan 4, 2011)

I have a old sony ecm-672 mic. How do you change the battery?


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

I believe there might be a battery door that slides/unscrews - that is located near the XLR connector?

Looks like it's a single AA battery --- or powered by phantom.


----------



## jimisfun1246 (Jan 4, 2011)

thanks for the tip. Jim


----------

